# Bristol to Westerleigh and/or Pucklechurch by public transport?



## Sunspots (Sep 9, 2008)

Anybody _(-esp. Recumbent Boy!)_ know if it's possible by bus/train?

If not, how _near_ could I get (-before I'd have to resort to a taxi or walking...)?

Ta.


----------



## Iam (Sep 9, 2008)

If he's not replied by the time I get in, I'll show him this.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 9, 2008)

Iam said:


> If he's not replied by the time I get in, I'll show him this.



Nice one, cheers.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 9, 2008)

Iam said:


> If he's not replied by the time I get in, I'll show him this.



Why are you going to show him a smiley face? How will that help?


----------



## Iam (Sep 9, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Why are you going to show him a smiley face? How will that help?



*shakes fist at the comedian* 

(even though that's actually pretty funny   )


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 9, 2008)

*sniggers*


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Sep 9, 2008)

'cos a smiley face is more likely to get a positive response 

The closest I would get to Pucklechurch (well when driving a First Cityline bus) would be the No.49 from the Centre to Emmerson's Green, hopping off at the Lamb Inn and then walking. I'll have a quick look to see if it is possible with some of the other bus operators in the city, but don't hold your breath...

Oh those nice people at Wessex Connect do a service No689.. not the most frequent but hey... it'll get you there.
Service 689 timetable pdf


----------



## geekpenguin (Sep 11, 2008)

You could try getting one of the buses from Bristol to Yate, then taking the Bath but that goes through Westerleigh (it goes on to Pucklechurch too). At least they're fairly regular . I'm sure there is a direct bus to Westerleigh from Bristol but can't remember offhand which one it is.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you mean the 689 service that Recumbent Boy mentioned?

_(-Cheers RB, btw. )_ 

It goes via Westerleigh _and_ Pucklechurch, so that looks like my best bet.

I've got a funeral to attend. _<sigh>_


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 13, 2008)

As it turns out, the bus actually stopped right outside the crematorium, which was very handy. 

(-The coffin was carried into the church to the sound of the _Star Wars_ main theme...  )


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 17, 2008)

The Imperial. . er. . March ? 

And if its any consellation IAM she's been on the ball humour wise and got me half way through my dwarf Butcher monologue yesterday


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 17, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> The Imperial. . er. . March ?



That one would've been a bit ..._darkside_.  

No, the music played was the first minute of .  

At first, I couldn't quite believe I was hearing it, and was half-expecting to also hear Chewbacca's roar and the scream of a TIE fighter.  I started grinning, then had to quickly try not to, once I remembered that there were also several grieving relatives in the near vicinity...


----------



## geekpenguin (Sep 18, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Do you mean the 689 service that Recumbent Boy mentioned?
> 
> _(-Cheers RB, btw. )_
> 
> ...



No, I think it's the 620 Bath-Tetbury service. Glad it got you there okay though. Sounds like an interesting one .


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 19, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> That one would've been a bit ..._darkside_.
> 
> No, the music played was the first minute of .
> 
> At first, I couldn't quite believe I was hearing it, and was half-expecting to also hear Chewbacca's roar and the scream of a TIE fighter.  I started grinning, then had to quickly try not to, once I remembered that there were also several grieving relatives in the near vicinity...




I know its a bit morbid but I think it would it have been great if someone did run down the aisle bit with a tie fighter going woooooooaaaaaaaarrrr.

I want to have a fun funeral so I might make mine Star Wars fancy dress


----------

